# Necesito que habites en él



## CCoach

Hola, buenas noches..
Esta es mi primer pregunta en estos foros..
Estudie primer año de alemán, e intento hacer una pequeña rima en ese idioma, ya que lo amo..
Quisiera que me digan si la gramática esta bien, la frase del titulo es la linea que mas duda me trae, ya que creería que el resto esta bien..
De todas formas, espero su opinión y ayuda..
Desde ya, gracias..


So wunderschön bist du
Wie groβ mein Herz
Ich brauche dich dort leben zu
Für dich entfernt mein Schmerz


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola CCoach, y bienvenido al foro. 

¿Podrías decirnos en castellano qué exactamente quieres que expresen tus frases/rimas en alemán?

Entonces será mucho más fácil decirte si las frases "están bien" en el sentido de que expresen lo que en realidad quieres decir, o cómo exactamente tendrían que ser modificadas, respectivamente. 

En todo caso, es cierto que _Ich brauche dich dort leben zu _no funciona.


----------



## chlapec

Lo bueno de ser español y saber algo de alemán es que se pueden descifrar los jeroglíficos que hacemos los hispanohablantes cuando escribimos en alemán. Casi seguro, la idea sería ésta (perdona ccoach si me equivoco):


Eres tan maravillosa/o como grande es mi corazón
Necesito que habites en él
para que alejes mi dolor.


----------



## CCoach

Hola Sidjanga y chlapec..
Chlapec tiene razón con lo que intenté expresar, jaja..
Y me disculpo por escribir tan mal, ya me decian que no me apure a querer escribir poesía en alemán también, pero bueno me encanta este idioma jeje..
Por ultimo, acepto cualquier ayuda de su parte para que el poema esté bien redactado, y, chlapec, mas que "maravillosa" quise decir lo hermosa que es la chica para quien lo escribí..no sé si "wunderschön" servirá de todas formas para expresar una belleza externa (como la de su carita jeje)..
Saludos, compañeros..


----------



## Alemanita

Eres tan hermosa 
como grande es mi corazón
Necesito que habites en él
para que alejes mi dolor.


So wunderschön bist du
Wie groβ mein Herz
Ich brauche dich dort leben zu
Für dich entfernt mein Schmerz.

Es leuchtet deine Schönheit
bis tief in mein Herz.
Bitte komm und nimm es
und lindere seinen Schmerz.

Tu belleza ilumina 
hasta lo más profundo de mi corazón.
Por favor ven y tómalo
y alivia su dolor.



No es una traducción, más bien una nueva interpretación.
Si no hay más contribuciones, a lo mejor te sirve.

Saludos, y suerte!


----------



## CCoach

Hola Alemanita..
Gracias por tu aporte, no es que me "sirva" porque no escribí ese párrafo para nada en especial, osea que otra versión me sirve solo para comprender un poco mas de redacción, pero igual aprecio tu colaboración..
Saludos ..


----------



## Sidjanga

Y una contribución mucho menos poética sin mucha atención al ritmo ni nada - sino más bien gramatical y más cercana al original: 

Du bist so wunderschön 
wie mein Herz groß (ist).
Ich brauche dich dort 
*damit *du (mir) meinen Schmerz nimmst/linderst.

No incluí "que habites" solamente porque no se me ocurrió una versión con "leben" que me pareciera más o menos idiomática en este contexto. 
Sin embargo, no me parece que de esta manera el sentido pierda intensidad, quizá más bien al contrario.


----------

